# Battery wraps



## Lushen (13/3/16)

I read a thread a while ago about battery wraps but can't seem to locate it now 

Does anybody in JHB have stock of battery wraps for 18650's please?


----------



## BioHAZarD (13/3/16)

Vape king i think. Not sure where they are

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## Lushen (13/3/16)

BioHAZarD said:


> Vape king i think. Not sure where they are
> 
> Sent from my Note 4



Thank you. I just found it on their site 
I will have to do a drive by this week, else shipping will cost more than the actual wraps


----------



## BioHAZarD (13/3/16)

Yup. Sucks. Not sure they will appreciate being shot at but hey whatever floats your boat  

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lushen (13/3/16)

BioHAZarD said:


> Yup. Sucks. Not sure they will appreciate being shot at but hey whatever floats your boat
> 
> Sent from my Note 4



Hahahaha, I definitely won't be shooting at them.... You know what I meant

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (13/3/16)

Lushen said:


> Hahahaha, I definitely won't be shooting at them.... You know what I meant


I know. Just kidding  

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ettiennedj (13/3/16)

Atomix in Kempton also have depending on who's the closest to you. Drive by's in Kempton not that strange...  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/3/16)

http://www.vapeking.co.za/18650-battery-wrap-various-colours-4-pack.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen (13/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> http://www.vapeking.co.za/18650-battery-wrap-various-colours-4-pack.html



Thanks Uncle Rob...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

